# The reason why this team will not succeed in the playoffs...



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

...is Chris Webber. His entire offense is completely readable. It works in the regular season only because team don't prepare for him right. His moves are: pump fake, pass fake. That's it. In the playoffs, he won't play defense, because he can't, and he won't score, because any coach with half a brain will just tell their PF to stay on his feet, because he can't shoot, drive, or post up. And besides that, he's one of the worst clutch players I have ever seen.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Everyone knew this...Way back to Michigan, the only difference, was when he was healthy he could dunk and rebound...Typically speaking, he was supposed to be Amare before Amare...Now I can compare him to Kareem Abdul Jabbar barely.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Nope. He was KG before KG but a better scorer.

weak bench
defense
rebounding
frontcourt play in general

these are the reasons why I see philly not succeeding in the playoffs...thats why the Sixers are a .500 team as is


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Webber is just one of the many reasons why this team won't succeed in the playoffs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

hmmmm, so I guess I was right. LOL


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't worry, this team will put together a string of three wins sometime down the road, and a lot of people will be talking about how they'll be scary in the playoffs.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Don't worry, this team will put together a string of three wins sometime down the road, and *a lot of people will be talking about how they'll be scary in the playoffs*.



We need to move up a little more in the standings....and I think we are going to be extrememly dangerous......With the way we play sometimes....We would make a hell-of-a 7 game series... :banana: :banana: 

The Sixers are coming around to me!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Defense wins in the playoffs....we do not play defense...summation: AI will go off and we'll steal 1 or 2 games if we are in the 7 or 8 seed. If we move up in seeds it might be a smoother road.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A road to what? To an eventual destruction to MIA and DET, we might as well be the 7th or 8th seed, get Shawne Williams!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> A road to what? To an eventual destruction to MIA and DET, we might as well be the 7th or 8th seed, get Shawne Williams!


Well the chances that we win the championship are next to nill...but if we got an easier, more beatable team at 6 or above we might have a chance at winning a playoff series. I'm not sure what that would mean to you but to me personally it would be a nice accomplishment even if we did just get whooped by Det. in the next round. For many teams getting out of the 1st round is a season goal. Realistically teams know they might not win it all but by making noise in the playoffs they feel they are proving something. Just for pure entertainment alone getting playoff wins is important to me. You might be quick to dismiss all those aspects but thats b/c your a different type of fan. The kind that sees things in extremes. If a player makes a stupid play he should be cut. If we don't have a chance at a high playoff seed "sacrifice the season" for draft picks. If a rookie shows signs of being a decent player he's automatically great. Things of that nature. To the regular fan who watches to be entertained and takes things with a grain of salt, a playoff series win on the road to getting our *** kicked by one one the top tier teams is a big deal.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> ...is Chris Webber. His entire offense is completely readable. It works in the regular season only because team don't prepare for him right. His moves are: pump fake, pass fake. That's it. In the playoffs, he won't play defense, because he can't, *and he won't score, because any coach with half a brain will just tell their PF to stay on his feet, because he can't shoot, drive, or post up*. And besides that, he's one of the worst clutch players I have ever seen.



He's got that mini skyhook that he makes on a consistent basis in the high post. He'll get his shots and his points b/c defenders always bite on the pick and roll which him and AI have down really well at this point. He definately can't drive but his mid-range jumper is definately there. I'm not sure what games you've been watching. His problem is that he keeps shooting on the nights when his shot is off. At that point he needs to just stick to passing and grabbing boards. Your right he's not clutch(but we have IGGY AI and Korver for that) and can't play D(who can on this team?)....if we fail I think it'll be a team effort not something we can put squarely on Cwebb's shoulders.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't get why this team doesn't play defense consistently. Why wasn't Dalembear in at the last possesion for the Pacers to block Stephen Jacksons attempt? I just saw the highlights of the game this morning and when Jackson hit that layup, I was like WTF? No shotblocker in the game. At least both of our coaches aren't that good


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I don't get why this team doesn't play defense consistently. Why wasn't Dalembear in at the last possesion for the Pacers to block Stephen Jacksons attempt? I just saw the highlights of the game this morning and when Jackson hit that layup, I was like WTF? No shotblocker in the game. At least both of you coaches aren't that good


Go away!





jizzy said:


> I despise the Sixers, I hate them. But Iverson tossed him like fruitsalad, strawberry graped him


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3252327&postcount=5


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Go away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*EXPOSED*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He's right though, JOB refused to park Daly in the lane, and in turn Daly wishes to follow Obie's Philosophy. Webber's a damn 6'10 2 guard, and every 2 guard no matter how tall can't defend. WE GOT NO PAINT PROTECTION


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> He's right though, JOB refused to park Daly in the lane, and in turn Daly wishes to follow Obie's Philosophy. Webber's a damn 6'10 2 guard, and every 2 guard no matter how tall can't defend. WE GOT NO PAINT PROTECTION



Yeah I mean really why would you respond to the comments RedsDrunk posted to you when instead you could make another contrived stupid reference to coach JOB. :dead:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I mean Jizzy is right, Dalembert should've been in there, but even with Daly in there, he probably would've guarded the perimeter or something. After all the complaining he's done, on JOB and the damned system, he's playing like a pro under it (JOB would be happy, seriously the 6'11 center rotates to the outside perfectly now!). And Webber: Isn't the old C-Dub (Not like he played defense at all in his career but still). I find it sad that your a 76er fan, and can actually stand this frontcourt.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I mean Jizzy is right, Dalembert should've been in there, but even with Daly in there, he probably would've guarded the perimeter or something. After all the complaining he's done, on JOB and the damned system, he's playing like a pro under it (JOB would be happy, seriously the 6'11 center rotates to the outside perfectly now!). And Webber: Isn't the old C-Dub (Not like he played defense at all in his career but still). I find it sad that your a 76er fan, and can actually stand this frontcourt.


I "find it sad" that you are a sixers fan and you can't hold an opinion consistently for more 2 days at a time. Its more annoying then sad actually. The only thing you actually are consistent with is your obviously flawed love for coach Obie.You jump from praise to hatred for players more often then I drink Vodka. I'd agree with you but I don't feel like giving any validation to your flavor-of-the-week opinion.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's a deal: Test me for 1 week, if for 7 days I hold a consistant opinion on what I believe, then you consider me someone you can actually talk to when it comes to 76ers basketball.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Here's a deal: Test me for 1 week, if for 7 days I hold a consistant opinion on what I believe, then you consider me someone you can actually talk to when it comes to 76ers basketball.


Deal. The catch is that your not allowed to say anything about Coach O'brien during that week though.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol, then I'll take the final oppurinity to say he sucks.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Seriously, Sixerfanforlife & jizzy, shut the hell up. You aren't Sixer fans. Hell, I live in England and don't even get to see the games, i watch the nba.com scoreboard everytime we have a game and i'm more of a fan than the both of you. Jizzy, your contributions are ****, we know your a nets fan so **** off out our forum. Sixerfan, shut the hell up with your worthless, barely readbable opinions that also mean jack.

But back on topic, I think that if (and we should) we make the playoff's, we do pose a threat to anyone playing. Although our defense isn't the greatest, our offence is damn strong and pretty hard to shut down and control. Our game lies in our offence, and yes, we do need defence to succeed, but there will be and have been times when our superior offence is too much for teams to handle.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Noob said:


> Seriously, Sixerfanforlife & jizzy, shut the hell up. You aren't Sixer fans. Hell, I live in England and don't even get to see the games, i watch the nba.com scoreboard everytime we have a game and i'm more of a fan than the both of you. Jizzy, your contributions are ****, we know your a nets fan so **** off out our forum. Sixerfan, shut the hell up with your worthless, barely readbable opinions that also mean jack.
> 
> *But back on topic, I think that if (and we should) we make the playoff's, we do pose a threat to anyone playing. Although our defense isn't the greatest, our offence is damn strong and pretty hard to shut down and control. Our game lies in our offence, and yes, we do need defence to succeed, but there will be and have been times when our superior offence is too much for teams to handle*.



That's what I'm saying :cheers:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Noob said:


> Seriously, Sixerfanforlife & jizzy, shut the hell up. You aren't Sixer fans. Hell, I live in England and don't even get to see the games, i watch the nba.com scoreboard everytime we have a game and i'm more of a fan than the both of you. Jizzy, your contributions are ****, we know your a nets fan so **** off out our forum. Sixerfan, shut the hell up with your worthless, barely readbable opinions that also mean jack.
> 
> But back on topic, I think that if (and we should) we make the playoff's, we do pose a threat to anyone playing. Although our defense isn't the greatest, our offence is damn strong and pretty hard to shut down and control. Our game lies in our offence, and yes, we do need defence to succeed, but there will be and have been times when our superior offence is too much for teams to handle.


Honestly, why are you mad at jizzy. Being an objective fan, you would see that the point made had validity. Cheeks is an idiot. You should have had a Shot blocker in there, that was dumb, why have Webber in there, who clearly choked down the stretch?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> He's right though, JOB refused to park Daly in the lane, and in turn Daly wishes to follow Obie's Philosophy. Webber's a damn 6'10 2 guard, and every 2 guard no matter how tall can't defend. WE GOT NO PAINT PROTECTION



This post makes no sense at all. I mean, you are telling me that no 2 guard can defend? So I guess that means that, Kobe, Bruce Bowen, Dahntay Jones, Dwayne Wade, Iggy. cant defend?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

The reason I refuse to read this thread............

Because we are still going to win the division which will give us the 3 seed.There isnt a team we would play if we were the 3rd seed that we can not beat. Then who knows Indiana upsets Detroit or someone else pulls an upset or if we have to go beat Detroit then so be it. My point is anyone who makes the playoffs has a chance. We played a great game against the Spurs and beat them and its not like they played a bad game either. Our problem imo is consistency. Come playoff time you dont know what part of the roller coaster we will be on The very high end or the rocky bottom. Allen has the ability to win 1 to 2 games on his own and i do believe Chris has the ability to steal one of his own. Like Noob said we may lack on the Defensive side we have the Offense to play with and beat any team. If we start clickin right be4 the playoffs who knows we could be writing "The reason this thread should of never been made"


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> The reason I refuse to read this thread............
> 
> Because we are still going to win the division which will give us the 3 seed.There isnt a team we would play if we were the 3rd seed that we can not beat. Then who knows Indiana upsets Detroit or someone else pulls an upset or if we have to go beat Detroit then so be it. My point is anyone who makes the playoffs has a chance. We played a great game against the Spurs and beat them and its not like they played a bad game either. Our problem imo is consistency. Come playoff time you dont know what part of the roller coaster we will be on The very high end or the rocky bottom. Allen has the ability to win 1 to 2 games on his own and i do believe Chris has the ability to steal one of his own. Like Noob said we may lack on the Defensive side we have the Offense to play with and beat any team. If we start clickin right be4 the playoffs who knows we could be writing "The reason this thread should of never been made"


 Be realistic, if we cant stop anyone we wont win a damn thing. Its that simple. the game slows down in the playoffs. It doesnt pick up. The best or one of the best defensive teams have won the title. its one thing to be optomistic. Its optimistic to think we will win a game or two but not beating teams, that are clearly built and have the talent to make the finals. Also comapring 1 game against the Spurs as opposed to a 7 game series against the like of Detroit or Miami is crazy.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The thing is, Miami's no where similar to Detroit. While Detroit's increased on the offensive end of the court, they still play defense. The Miami Heat are the New York Yankees in Basketball.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Be realistic, if we cant stop anyone we wont win a damn thing. Its that simple. the game slows down in the playoffs. It doesnt pick up. The best or one of the best defensive teams have won the title. its one thing to be optomistic. Its optimistic to think we will win a game or two but not beating teams, that are clearly built and have the talent to make the finals. Also comapring 1 game against the Spurs as opposed to a 7 game series against the like of Detroit or Miami is crazy.


first of all the Spurs are better then both of Detroit and Miami point blank. second the reason i did the Spurs compairison is just to say we can beat one of the best when they are playing well if we play right and who is to say we cant string more then one of those type of games together. For you to say it is Impossible to beat one of those teams is just as crazy as what you think im saying. Im not saying we have a good shot or we will beat one of those teams im saying WE CAN. If you think its impossible why watch the game? why waste your time? Why even cheer for them? If and when we get the third seed there isnt a team that we could be matched up in the first round with that we cant beat. Then who knows what could happen in the next round. You say being optomistic is one thing and to look realisticly. I say looking realisticly is one thing but then there is jus being Pesimistic. If you were to say we would be big Underdogs against any of those 3 top tier teams i would agree with you but to say we have, as Vinny Mac would put it, "No Chance in Hell" is jus wrong.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> first of all the Spurs are better then both of Detroit and Miami point blank. second the reason i did the Spurs compairison is just to say we can beat one of the best when they are playing well if we play right and who is to say we cant string more then one of those type of games together. For you to say it is Impossible to beat one of those teams is just as crazy as what you think im saying. Im not saying we have a good shot or we will beat one of those teams im saying WE CAN. If you think its impossible why watch the game? why waste your time? Why even cheer for them? If and when we get the third seed there isnt a team that we could be matched up in the first round with that we cant beat. Then who knows what could happen in the next round. You say being optomistic is one thing and to look realisticly. I say looking realisticly is one thing but then there is jus being Pesimistic. If you were to say we would be big Underdogs against any of those 3 top tier teams i would agree with you but to say we have, as Vinny Mac would put it, "No Chance in Hell" is jus wrong.


 why wouldnt I be pessimistic? What has this team shown us this season or in seasons past to say otherwise. Absolutley nothing. Why do I watch, because I'm a fan and my wife bought me season passes, but that doesnt make me any less of critic of this teams past present and future, and how things have been run, is run and will be run. I hate to be a I told you so type of guy, but all of the negative things that has happened Coatesvillian or myself said it at the beginning of the season. I'll honestly just wait to say I told you so


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Chris Webber is a choker. He settles for jump shots late in games. Man, if you guys had the old Webber.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Correction Jizzy: He always settles for Jumpers, and if we had the old Webber, he'd settle for dunks. But at least he wouldn't be afraid to clog the paint.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I think the game against Indiana pretty much sums up how well we'll do in the playoffs. This team is full of defensive lapses. 
Indiana didn't beat us with a wild 3 point shot, but with an easy *** Layup. The play Mo ran in the final 2.9 seconds was just as appalling. Pathetic, just pathetic. Everytime we gain an ounce of momentum, something like this happens...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I think the game against Indiana pretty much sums up how well we'll do in the playoffs. This team is full of defensive lapses.
> Indiana didn't beat us with a wild 3 point shot, but with an easy *** Layup. The play Mo ran in the final 2.9 seconds was just as appalling. Pathetic, just pathetic. Everytime we gain an ounce of momentum, something like this happens...


With the possible exception of Dre, you nailed the hammer on the head.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

One word...

Webber, this guy is just plain useless. Jumpshooter, who DOESN'T play defense. Afraid of contact and is a choker in late games. He is a good passer though but his fancy garbage moves will not help this team more then a simple, safe chest pass.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys would rather have Kenny Thomas at PF rather than C-Webb?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, absouetely, he gives us rebounding, consistant rebounding.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL @ this team possibly winning the division


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> LOL @ this team possibly winning the division


Never happen.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

It is true the 76ers will go no where in the playoffs, but it is pretty lame and stupid to just blame Webber. You might as well blame Korver or Salmons with that idiotic logic. Both of their games are far more limited and predicatable than Webber. Hell, by that logic you could blame AI. Everyone knows AI will drive to the baseket, right? Duh, I guess that means that teams will create a plan to stop AI in the playoffs as well, so we can now just blame AI for losing. 

Get a clue. The reason we will lose is Mo Cheeks doesn't know how to win a game. He has no plans for coaching a team in the 4th quarter, making proper rotaions and subsitutions, and calling good plays with time winding down.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> The reason I refuse to read this thread............
> 
> Because we are still going to win the division which will give us the 3 seed.There isnt a team we would play if we were the 3rd seed that we can not beat. Then who knows Indiana upsets Detroit or someone else pulls an upset or if we have to go beat Detroit then so be it. My point is anyone who makes the playoffs has a chance. We played a great game against the Spurs and beat them and its not like they played a bad game either. Our problem imo is consistency. Come playoff time you dont know what part of the roller coaster we will be on The very high end or the rocky bottom. Allen has the ability to win 1 to 2 games on his own and i do believe Chris has the ability to steal one of his own. Like Noob said we may lack on the Defensive side we have the Offense to play with and beat any team. If we start clickin right be4 the playoffs who knows we could be writing "The reason this thread should of never been made"


 http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=256346


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the main reason why we won't succeed in the playoffs is because we suck.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We don't suck, we're just very poorly miscoached.


----------

